# Amateur Owner Handler Class



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Ok, so this class has been offered for over a year now--any verdict?
> 
> I think the AKC has had some discussions on how "successful" this class has been regarding the number of entries; it appears that some clubs draw more entries from this class than others, and that it could be because some clubs promote the class more than others--this is just anecdotal from what I've read in articles on line
> 
> ...


I don't know if you are near Illinois, but the club that I read that did a great job with the AOH class was the International KC of Chicago. I don't know when those cluster of shows are held but they have a special event for Best In Show AOH dog--at least that is what I remember reading. I read in the article that many nice dogs were entered and that the judges that day choose several for winners. I wish I could remember what on line publication where I saw the article. I hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info--very helpful!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I have yet to see anyone show in this class at a show I've been at. I have seen some entries in online catalogs. I think AKC should give it a few years before making a decision to can it or change it.


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

I will be trying it for one show Memorial Day weekend. I'll be without a handler that day so I figure anyway I can get into the final lineup I'd have a chance for points. I did talk to my handler about it first and she thought with the judge that day it would be good class for me as opposed to Open or American Bred. 

I'd like to believe the judges actually do judge what is in front of them regardless of class...optimistic newbie I suppose 

Best of luck to you!

Bob


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Jupiter Tequesta had a nice amateur owner handler entry last year.

The owner did a great job and he was treated a bit like a rock star when he was done--everyone near me was so proud of him. He and his golden got the most attention out of any of the goldens that weekend!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have yet to see a golden take a point from the AOH class at any show anywhere. The only time I've seen more than one entry in the class is when a breeder has dogs in too many classes, they will throw one in there as well.
Sorry to say, most of the judges in my (limited) experience consider only the Open dogs and the Bred-By dogs, with an occasional but rare puppy thrown in, depending on the judge. There are some judges that really like the puppy classes.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

with one exception...the IKC shows in downtown Chicago, where the AOH class usually draws a pretty big entry of well known breeder/handlers because the entry fee is either free or greatly reduced ($7 for AOH vs. $37 for the other classes). But the wins came from the open classes both this year and last, the only 2 years AOH has been offered.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

The only problem I would have showing in this class is that it carries the same stigma that Am-Bred does. You are telling the judge : I DON'T THINK I CAN COMPETE WITH THE BIG BOYS IN OPEN.
Now a National Specialty is one thing, but your local all breed show? I wouldn't enter it. 
Some like that they will have less competition in the class, much like showing in AmBred, but if you are nervous about handling and just getting through it, you'll have MUCH more time to relax and get it together inside the ring if you are in Open because the judge has that many more dogs to go over! If you are a class of one, you ARE going to be rushed. The judge won't wait for you to stack your dog, etc.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> The only problem I would have showing in this class is that it carries the same stigma that Am-Bred does. You are telling the judge : I DON'T THINK I CAN COMPETE WITH THE BIG BOYS IN OPEN.
> Now a National Specialty is one thing, but your local all breed show? I wouldn't enter it.
> Some like that they will have less competition in the class, much like showing in AmBred, but if you are nervous about handling and just getting through it, you'll have MUCH more time to relax and get it together inside the ring if you are in Open because the judge has that many more dogs to go over! If you are a class of one, you ARE going to be rushed. The judge won't wait for you to stack your dog, etc.


Yeah--that is what I am thinking. Although I think it is a shame that it would be considered a lesser class. In mt ideal world I would love all owner handlers their separate *elite* class from the pros that the pros can't enter. 

Also in my area, I think we probably have the one of the lowest point schedules for goldens in the country as there are not a whole lot here----at least in comparison  It would be silly to have 5 classes of single entries, everyone win their class, and then one Winner's class of 5.....


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> The only problem I would have showing in this class is that it carries the same stigma that Am-Bred does. You are telling the judge : I DON'T THINK I CAN COMPETE WITH THE BIG BOYS IN OPEN.
> Now a National Specialty is one thing, but your local all breed show? I wouldn't enter it.
> Some like that they will have less competition in the class, much like showing in AmBred, but if you are nervous about handling and just getting through it, you'll have MUCH more time to relax and get it together inside the ring if you are in Open because the judge has that many more dogs to go over! If you are a class of one, you ARE going to be rushed. The judge won't wait for you to stack your dog, etc.


I general, I agree with what you've written and would not attempt to finish a dog out of this class. For now, this is a one time deal. We're just getting Rip out again after a 7 month layoff and we'll evaluate after 10 shows if he is indeed ready to be competitive in open.

As far as being nervous...always! I'd need about two days in the ring to relax although it is certainly not as bad as when I started out 

Bob


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well Bob if you give up on Ripkin then you just need to send him south and let me show him, I think he is absolutely adorable!!! ;-) You'll do well.


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Anney!

I need to find a way to get some of the adorable look into the show ring. Rip is pretty bored in the ring and would much rather be retrieving. We're going to do a Sanction B match and I have some mini tennis balls I'm bringing in as bait...hopefully he won't go into too much "bounce" mode  Gotta make it fun...

I'm pretty determined and don't plan on giving up soon. That being said that Florida circuit will look pretty good come January from a Michigan perspective

Bob


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Which show are you in AOH? The one I'll be at, or this coming weekend?


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Which show are you in AOH? The one I'll be at, or this coming weekend?


Memorial Day....the show that you will be at.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and I will be cheering loudly for you! (unless of course our dogs are in the ring together for WD, in which case, I will trip you as you go around, LOL)
BTW, Max's Mom will be at the show on Friday. We all need to get together!




scottbldr said:


> Memorial Day....the show that you will be at.


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> and I will be cheering loudly for you! (unless of course our dogs are in the ring together for WD, in which case, I will trip you as you go around, LOL)
> BTW, Max's Mom will be at the show on Friday. We all need to get together!



I'm hoping Tito and Rip are in for BOB together....you can trip me all you want at that point  Meeting sounds good, looking forward to it.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

from rappwizard: " I do remember seeing results from a golden specialty out in Texas (I'm pretty sure) and WD came from the AOH class"

You are correct. WD in the Houston Specialty in 3/09 came from the AOH class. The dog was Artistry-Bravo Don't Make Waves, for 4pts under judge Maureen Shaughnessy.

Ann
Dallas


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If Tito and Rip are in BOB together there will be one HUGE celebration goin' on!!! 



scottbldr said:


> I'm hoping Tito and Rip are in for BOB together....you can trip me all you want at that point  Meeting sounds good, looking forward to it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> If Tito and Rip are in BOB together there will be one HUGE celebration goin' on!!!


 
If Tito and Rip are in BOB together, it would either mean that A. Tito finished one day and was a move -up and Rip went WD, or, there was a big mistake and someone thought one of them was a girl and one went WD and the other WB!!!



OR - one finished one day, one the next, and on the THIRD day they were BOTH in as move-ups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

scottbldr said:


> I will be trying it for one show Memorial Day weekend. I'll be without a handler that day so I figure anyway I can get into the final lineup I'd have a chance for points. I did talk to my handler about it first and she thought with the judge that day it would be good class for me as opposed to Open or American Bred.
> 
> I'd like to believe the judges actually do judge what is in front of them regardless of class...optimistic newbie I suppose
> 
> ...


Please tell me you are showing in Bloomington, IL?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a 4 day show...plenty of opportunities for both to finish before the 4th day :



Pointgold said:


> If Tito and Rip are in BOB together, it would either mean that A. Tito finished one day and was a move -up and Rip went WD, or, there was a big mistake and someone thought one of them was a girl and one went WD and the other WB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OR - one finished one day, one the next, and on the THIRD day they were BOTH in as move-ups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

unfortunately, no. I like the Bloomington show, but won't be there this time around.




Bogey's Mom said:


> Please tell me you are showing in Bloomington, IL?


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> It's a 4 day show...plenty of opportunities for both to finish before the 4th day :


Tito might finish...we're just hoping Rip gets started


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I figure between this weekend and next we can finish both of them :crossfing



scottbldr said:


> Tito might finish...we're just hoping Rip gets started


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Hoping for happy results for both of you!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Yes, good luck this weekend! It should be lots of fun!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any news from the weekend?


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

A couple of seconds by Ripken this weekend in Open (one owner handled  ). We had lots of fun...made some new friends and enjoyed their wins. Overall I was pleased with our progress after being out of the ring for several months.

At the end of the day the best dog at the show came home with me 

Bob


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's only because we were at different shows...the best dog at the show came home with ME!
Other than that, the weekend was pointless, pardon the pun.




scottbldr said:


> A couple of seconds by Ripken this weekend in Open (one owner handled  ). We had lots of fun...made some new friends and enjoyed their wins. Overall I was pleased with our progress after being out of the ring for several months.
> 
> At the end of the day the best dog at the show came home with me
> 
> Bob


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

scottbldr said:


> A couple of seconds by Ripken this weekend in Open (one owner handled  ). We had lots of fun...made some new friends and enjoyed their wins. Overall I was pleased with our progress after being out of the ring for several months.
> 
> At the end of the day the best dog at the show came home with me
> 
> Bob


Hey, second is pretty awesome. It's scary getting in that ring with the pros, and I am so impressed with you for doing it!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> That's only because we were at different shows...the best dog at the show came home with ME!
> Other than that, the weekend was pointless, pardon the pun.


That's an excellent pun- I might have to borrow it! Next time, Tito will get 'em.


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

*AOH Class Report*

Another weekend at the dogs show 

Yesterday was my day to show Ripken and I had entered him in the Amateur Owner Handler Class thinking this would be my first time in the ring in months. As it turned out I also showed Rip in Am Bred on Sunday.

As Anney wrote earlier I would not enter the AOH class again except in the case of a very large regional or national specialties. I took some playful ribbing from my friends...okay more like mocking. I generally got the feeling that one is not taken seriously by fellow exhibitors or judges when in this class.

I used to golf a lot before dogs came around and the best way I can equate this is to hitting from the red tees when your buddies are hitting from the golds  

Time to step up and play with the big dogs...

Bob


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you did a great job with him, too, beating a professional handler in the Am. Bred class! 
The AOH class just isn't usually taken seriously.




scottbldr said:


> Another weekend at the dogs show
> 
> Yesterday was my day to show Ripken and I had entered him in the Amateur Owner Handler Class thinking this would be my first time in the ring in months. As it turned out I also showed Rip in Am Bred on Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------

